# Singapore Navy (RSN) launches new submarine



## CougarKing (19 Jun 2009)

A submarine with a Lt. Col. for a CO? So the SAF has ranks similar to the all-service ranks the Canadian Armed Forces had in the first few years after the 1968 unification?



> *New Sub Enhances Stealth, Endurance Capabilities of the RSN*
> 
> _(Source: Singapore Ministry of Defence; issued June 17, 2009)_
> 
> ...


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (19 Jun 2009)

CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> A submarine with a Lt. Col. for a CO? So the SAF has ranks similar to the all-service ranks the Canadian Armed Forces had in the first few years after the 1968 unification?


Despite Unification the navy still retained called their ships COs Commander or Captain. Just because we wore the same uniform does not mean everything changed.

BTW there are other navies that have Lt/Col as a CO, its nothing new.


----------

